# Americans are ?woefully ignorant?



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

> *Americans are woefully ignorant about their own country, let alone anywhere else, reveals a survey. *
> 
> More than a third failed the official US Citizenship Test, a rudimentary exam taken by immigrants, *and 29 percent could not name their vice-president as Joe Biden. *
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: _Verdict of NF_ 





MbS said:


> *Ok the results are finally in!*
> 
> The citizens of NF have found by a slim margin Americans to be indeed ‘woefully ignorant’.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Momoka (Mar 22, 2011)

Well a bunch of no good hicks live down in the South.


----------



## kazuri (Mar 22, 2011)

Because the continent you are on is so much more important than the planet you are on, or the species you are. Humans are woefully ignorant to their own history. 



In other news, 1 million years from now, people are expected to study and memorize 1 million+ years worth of history.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 22, 2011)

Momoka said:


> Well a bunch of no good hicks live down in the South.



I live here, too. I'm sure I could pass the test.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2011)

This isn't anything new. Just like most people who complete high school couldn't pass the G.E.D. test.As someone who had to take the test to become a citizen in America, I  forgotten a majority of shit i had to remember to pass the test. It's not uncommon for one to forget stuff that not going to be used on a common basis. This survey is clearly being used biasly.

And I can't blame people for not knowing about what Martin Luther King Jr's father did. Article failed.


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2011)

Trollish thread is trollin'. 

But this has gotta be true.  1,000 out of 350M+ is a good litmus test.


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 22, 2011)

hey, i know all of that about america and i'm not even american


----------



## Momoka (Mar 22, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> I live here, too. I'm sure I could pass the test.




Internet sarcasm never works, eh


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 22, 2011)

Not another one of these perennial Americans are stupid studies. I know ignorance is rampant but I'd like to see how some of these questions were framed because you can get just about any answer depending on the question. I don't think Americans are among the only ignorant citizens, it's just that many have the luxury of not having to research their government. Kind of like the Dystopia Huxley wrote about in _Brave New World._


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 22, 2011)

Momoka said:


> Internet sarcasm never works, eh



The thing you said is a common slur against Southern people, and while there's some truth to it, I'd say the proportion to ignorant vs. educated down here is only slightly higher.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

Mael said:


> Trollish thread is trollin'.
> 
> But this had gotta be true.  1,000 out of 350M+ is a good litmus test.



Look Mael, if you're going to attempt and refute, up your game.



> The poll of 1 000 people for Newsweek magazine also revealed 44 percent could not define the Bill of Rights, 81 percent could not name a single federal power and only 6 percent knew there are 27 amendments to their Constitution.



How can a country so obsessed with it's 'right's' not know them on such a rampant scale? America's education is failing and hard.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2011)

kazuri said:


> In other news, 1 million years from now, people are expected to study and memorize 1 million+ years worth of history.



Don't worry. It will be downloaded directly to our neurons. The difference will be how fast you can access to it.


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS said:


> Look Mael, if You're going to attempt and refute, up your game.



There's no game to up when Newsweek polled only 1,000 people (likely hand-picked retards) out of a country with 350M+ people.

You're basically trolling.  I mean it's par for the course for you when you're not in a depressive or passive-aggressive rage but this is lame, even by your standards.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Everything I learned in high school I forgot in college. Everything else I forgot a long time ago.

History is boring and I don't care about anything but me.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 22, 2011)

I only got 6/10 on this mock citizenship test


----------



## Huntress (Mar 22, 2011)

^i only got 4/10 but im not american

The world is like that though.
Just america has a huge population, so it makes it seem like they are more retarded, but really most people in the world are just as ignorant.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

They're a numbers of reasons for this trend:

*Politicians are distorting facts:* America's "politicians and interest groups regularly engage in disinformation and demagoguery," twisting the facts to suit their politics, just like GOP have tried by making the founding fathers appear less hypocritical.

*The education system:* Government and history are just not "getting taught in schools," Teachers are spending less time on history because it's not included on high school exit exams. And when it is time for social studies, teachers are skimping on facts and giving short shrift to fundamental concepts about the system of government.

*Political ignorance is part of the US national character:* National cluelessness" is chronic. TV could educate the masses, but the US market-driven media ensures that public broadcasting is short-changed. Americans are more interested in stupidity of things like Charlie Sheen than events that have an impact on their lives.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

I wonder how ignorant other nations are, actually. All we ever hear about is USA. That's boring.


----------



## Extasee (Mar 22, 2011)

Another country who doesn't think like us!? 
TIME TO GET MY GUN.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 22, 2011)

I got a 7/10 on the citizenry test, #9 is a hard ball that I don't expect most americans except history buffs to get.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder how ignorant other nations are, actually. All we ever hear about is USA. That's boring.



America is a by product of hardcore capitalist society. Europe doesn't suffer from that.



Hack said:


> Another country who doesn't think like us!?
> TIME TO GET MY GUN.



Stop being ignorant. This isn't about "Another country who doesn't like the US" thread. Try reading the article.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 22, 2011)

Rob said:


> I only got 6/10 on this mock citizenship test



I took (and passed) the American citizenship test and I still failed this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS said:


> America is a by product of hardcore capitalist society. Europe doesn't suffer from that.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being ignorant. This isn't about "Another country who doesn't think like the US" thread." Try reading the article.


 So you say. Let's see your proof.


----------



## emROARS (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm curious about how much history you learn about America actually in school. In the UK, Everything up to A-level is british history with maybe a topic on a different country.

The amount of history we learnt on the monarchy, english and welsh in my school was enormous and was drilled into our heads. I mean, from the age of say 5-18 we learn everything from the Roman occupation, the death of Llewllyn Dda and Tudors to Victorian Britain, Regency and WW2. We even did basical Irish history and South American Racial disputes in Religious studies. 

And I used to hate how my history lessons were taught.

:/


----------



## kakashi4ever (Mar 22, 2011)

T.V is their only knowledge thats why we're seen allot of Ignorates here.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 22, 2011)

Study was most likely conducted with various flaws. When your sample does not accurately reflect the population then you're bound to get results that wouldn't be the same as an actual census.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

Users taking the test and not scoring high are I've noticed not American. You can afford the excuse of ignorance seeing as how you aren't in the American education system.



CrazyMoronX said:


> So you say. Let's see your proof.


----------



## GodOfAzure (Mar 22, 2011)

kakashi4ever said:


> T.V is their only knowledge thats why we're seen allot of Ignorates here.



This response only helps validate the argument that every country has ignorant people.


----------



## Syed (Mar 22, 2011)

Got 5/10. 

I'm Canadian but the ones I got right were pretty much basic knowledge questions which the media has repeated enough times and whatever limited American history I learned in my Canadian history class. Then again, Canadian history and American history are boring.


----------



## Jade (Mar 22, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I'm curious about how much history you learn about America actually in school. In the UK, Everything up to A-level is british history with maybe a topic on a different country.
> 
> The amount of history we learnt on the monarchy, english and welsh in my school was enormous and was drilled into our heads. I mean, from the age of say 5-18 we learn everything from the Roman occupation, Tudors Victorian to WW2. We even did basical Irish history which included to Potato famine and King Henry VIII's take over.
> 
> ...


I wasn't taught American History until the 3rd grade(revolution). Other than that...Civil War, World Wars and Vietnam as I recall. Almost forgot the depression but that was mixed into the WW2 classes.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS said:


> Users taking the test and not scoring high are I've noticed not American. You can afford the *execuse of ignorance* seeing as how you aren't in the American education system.



When I originally took it I scored high. The real test.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 22, 2011)

This thread is 'woefully esoteric'


----------



## kazuri (Mar 22, 2011)

If history is so important "because history repeats itself" why isn't it just as important to learn EVERY countries history? Because its unrealistic. The average human can only remember so many things, the great majority of humans suck when it comes to memory, especially when it comes to memorizing things they've read.

On a related note; Something that pisses me off greatly is people having pride in something they have/had no control of whatsoever. You shouldn't be proud of your country because of what it has done, that you had no control over. You should or shouldn't be proud because of what its currently doing, or what you're currently doing to change it.


----------



## Xion (Mar 22, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I got a 7/10 on the citizenry test, #9 is a hard ball that I don't expect most americans except history buffs to get.



I did it quickly and got 7/10 too. The Vermont/NH one has always confused me, kind of like Oman/Yemen one.


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Mar 22, 2011)

I got 10/10


The main problem is its a small sample(1000 people), so I really can't take it seriously.


----------



## House (Mar 22, 2011)

It's not just an American problem, some time ago I saw an article describing a similar problem with similar numbers insome European countries.
Every population has a certain percentage that is too dumb/doesn't care.


----------



## Little Washu (Mar 22, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I'm curious about how much history you learn about America actually in school. In the UK, Everything up to A-level is british history with maybe a topic on a different country.
> 
> The amount of history we learnt on the monarchy, english and welsh in my school was enormous and was drilled into our heads. I mean, from the age of say 5-18 we learn everything from the Roman occupation, the death of Llewllyn Dda and Tudors to Victorian Britain, Regency and WW2. We even did basical Irish history and South American Racial disputes in Religious studies.
> 
> ...


I only took 3 years of American History (Revolution until WW2 1st/2nd time and Reconstruction to Modern era 3rd time).  Compare that to 4 years of World History (Prehistory till Reformation 1st/2nd/4th time and English Civil War until Modern Times 3rd time).  And that is just 5th to 12th grade.  I did a year of Asian History and I'm finishing European History this year.  I've also had 3 semesters of American Gov't (year in high school and a semester in college).  Really it depends on the school however


----------



## Sillay (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS said:


> Users taking the test and not scoring high are I've noticed not American. You can afford the excuse of ignorance seeing as how you aren't in the American education system.



I got a nine  Our education system doesn't fail _everybody_, you see.


----------



## kayanathera (Mar 22, 2011)

Aurora said:


> I wasn't taught American History until the 3rd grade(revolution). Other than that...Civil War, World Wars and Vietnam as I recall. Almost forgot the depression but that was mixed into the WW2 classes.



Thats not even 200 yearsIts not like you have to bother your head with 2500 years that is the norm in other parts of the world


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> When I originally took it I scored high. The real test.



You're French, rite?



Sillay said:


> I got a nine  Our education system doesn't fail _everybody_, you see.



Flowers will grow even in a patch of weeds.

Good for you.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh no, even more people who dislike us.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS said:


> You're French, rite?



Yes, I'm French. However I had ample time to study before taking the test since they put you on a waiting list.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Oh no, even more people who dislike us.



Does anybody even _read_ the article, or just make baseless assumptions from the title?


----------



## emROARS (Mar 22, 2011)

kayanathera said:


> Thats not even 200 yearsIts not like you have to bother your head with 2500 years that is the norm in other parts of the world



Agreed. Every year we did around 200-400 years of history. 

I know American history is boring (did a year on the revolution in year 10) but still...


----------



## amazingfunksta (Mar 22, 2011)

I got a 10/10... It was pretty damn easy. 

I was somewhat unsure about the exact year the constitution was written however, so I was lucky to get that one correct.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 22, 2011)

I took another test, here are my results







I really thought America suscribed to a federal economic system. I also missed one about why America fought the british. I thought it was because of a financial crisis, not because of the issue of quartering and boardering. That seem like a canned textbook answer. I'm unconvinced we went to war with the british empire over hospitality. There had to be some underlying financial motivation that spurred the revolutionary war.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS said:


> America is a by product of hardcore capitalist society. Europe doesn't suffer from that.



Britain is a very capitalist society which is disgustingly unfair and unequal, Portugal is very unequal as well, same for parts of Eastern Europe. 




emROARS said:


> I'm curious about how much history you learn about America actually in school. In the UK, Everything up to A-level is british history with maybe a topic on a different country.
> 
> The amount of history we learnt on the monarchy, english and welsh in my school was enormous and was drilled into our heads. I mean, from the age of say 5-18 we learn everything from the Roman occupation, the death of Llewllyn Dda and Tudors to Victorian Britain, Regency and WW2. We even did basical Irish history and South American Racial disputes in Religious studies.
> 
> ...



Same here, we did quite a bit of non British history, especially in Primary School, whereas Secondary School history was mainly modern British history apart from things like the French Revolution and the inter-war years.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 22, 2011)

I wonder how our oh-so-superior European neighbors would fare on a similar test about their nations.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 22, 2011)

More Hate on America

go figure


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

I just took the test and as amazingfunksta said it's pretty easy. I got 10/10 and i'm not even a yank.

How can people flunk this?



MbS said:


> Judecious said:
> 
> 
> > More Hate on America
> ...



Go figure.


----------



## Jena (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS said:


> *Political ignorance is part of the US national character:* National cluelessness" is chronic. TV could educate the masses, but the US market-driven media ensures that public broadcasting is short-changed. Americans are more interested in stupidity of things like Charlie Sheen than events that have an impact on their lives.



How is "how many terms can a US senator serve" and "who was the first President who was also the chief of defense" relevant? 

I'm not going to stand up on a soapbox and give a diatribe on how America Is the Greatest Land of All and How You're Just a Hater, but at the same time I'm getting really sick of all this bullshit. America is a great target because we're all fat and stupid and hey look-we don't even know our own history! Isn't that funny? Oh man, we spend all our time shoveling KFC into our chubby faces while watching Bill O' Riley and spending all our money on useless crap. We probably don't even know what WWII is! What a bunch of morons.

So succinctly: 
1. Nice job on judging everyone based on a few. 
2. It sends up several red flags that we can't see the actual survey.
3. We've all seen this a hundred times before.
4. There are uneducated masses of morons in every country. The education system here is crap, but they drill "basic" history stuff into our heads since day 1. 
5. I look forward to you bitching me out and attempting to prove how I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

Jena said:


> How is "how many terms can a US senator serve" and "who was the first President who was also the chief of defense" relevant?
> 
> I'm not going to stand up on a soapbox and give a diatribe on how America Is the Greatest Land of All and *How You're Just a Hater*, but at the same time I'm getting really sick of all this bullshit. America is a great target because we're all fat and stupid and hey look-we don't even know our own history! Isn't that funny? Oh man, we spend all our time shoveling KFC into our chubby faces while watching Bill O' Riley and spending all our money on useless crap. We probably don't even know what WWII is! What a bunch of morons.
> 
> ...



I stopped reading there. Run along little 11'er, take that stick out of your ass.


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2011)

@Test: Wikipedia is your best friend. 

Thus any of these tests taken right here are null and void.


----------



## Jena (Mar 22, 2011)

I guess you also can't read the word *not* that appears at the beginning of that sentence.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Mar 22, 2011)

Dont feed her.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

Mael said:


> @Test: Wikipedia is your best friend.
> 
> Thus any of these tests taken right here are null and void.



Mael, stop straw manning and bring something to the table making wild assumptions without fact like the people tested were deliberately 'retarded' or people using wikipedia is hollow.



Jena said:


> I guess you also can't read the word *not* that appears at the beginning of that sentence.



I lost interest with your bleating is all.


----------



## emROARS (Mar 22, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> Britain is a very capitalist society which is disgustingly unfair and unequal, Portugal is very unequal as well, same for parts of Eastern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While you did non british history in primary we must have done Welsh which is understandable. I can remember doing a Monarch House per year. For example one was Wessex, one Stuarts, another was Tudors another was Norman. Sixth year we did WW2. 

As well as that we did basic history on the Houses of Aberffraw (Llewelyn the last) Cunedda and Dinefwr (Dinefwr is connected to the House of Tudor) and the Kingdom of Gwent as a whole.

Of course, we went into more detail in secondary school. I used to love history until GCSE when we did the revolution. It was the most boring piece of history I think i've ever read.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS said:


> Mael, stop straw manning and bring something to the table making wild assumptions without fact like the people tested were deliberately 'retarded' or people using wikipedia is hollow.
> 
> 
> 
> I lost interest with your bleating is all.



Who is Martin Luther King? And why should he be included in this test MBS?


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS said:


> Mael, stop straw manning and bring something to the table making wild assumptions without fact like the people tested were deliberately 'retarded' or people using wikipedia is hollow.



Of course not.  It's what we call the burden of proof.

See now you have to prove you scored that 10/10 without consulting Wikipedia or another source.

Otherwise your supposed superiority (which we all know doesn't exist except within the recesses of that cute lil' mind of yours) is null and void.


----------



## Blackrose16 (Mar 22, 2011)

I got 9/10


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't worry everyone, MbS is only doing this to feel better about her depression.

Pay her no mind.


----------



## Jena (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS said:


> Mael, stop straw manning and bring something to the table making wild assumptions without fact like the people tested were deliberately 'retarded' or people using wikipedia is hollow.
> 
> 
> 
> I lost interest with your bleating is all.



Ok, fine. America sucks. Everyone is stupid capitalist pig. You are correct in your assessment oh overlord. I have seen the error of my ways and I will now crawl away with my tail between my legs. Since there's obviously no point to this thread aside from stirring shit up. 

Viel Spa?.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Who is Martin Luther King? And why should he be included in this test MBS?



He was a leader in the civil rights movement, activist and clergyman.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS said:


> He was a leader in the civil rights movement, activist and clergyman.
> 
> As for why he was in it: Racism is a staple of American history and culture and King's role in helping to tackle it and help bring about civil rights is an important advancement in the nation?s history.



Are you 100 percent sure on this?


----------



## Little Washu (Mar 22, 2011)

emROARS said:


> While you did non british history in primary we must have done Welsh which is understandable. I can remember doing a Monarch House per year. For example one was Wessex, one Stuarts, another was Tudors another was Norman. Sixth year we did WW2.
> 
> As well as that we did basic history on the Houses of Aberffraw (Llewelyn the last) Cunedda and Dinefwr (Dinefwr is connected to the House of Tudor) and the Kingdom of Gwent as a whole.



I think I was born in the wrong country because that sounds really interesting.  I'll drop out of college and become an English primary student.



> Are you 100 percent sure on this?


Do you mean Sr. or Jr. because Mbs is talking about Jr.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 22, 2011)

Water is wet and Fire is hot.


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Don't worry everyone, MbS is only doing this to feel better about her depression.
> 
> Pay her no mind.



I figured a Zoloft would've sufficed.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Are you 100 percent sure on this?



Are we talking about Sr. or Jr. here?



ThePsuedo said:


> Water is wet and Fire is hot.



Water can be hot too.



Mael said:


> I figured a Zoloft would've sufficed.



Please leave the thread.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 22, 2011)

My cousin was a poor student back home and now he's on the honor role at his American School. He says everything is dumb down for the students.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Because the continent you are on is so much more important than the planet you are on, or the species you are. Humans are woefully ignorant to their own history.
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, 1 million years from now, people are expected to study and memorize 1 million+ years worth of history.



Don't worry, in a million years humans will be immortal, they'll have all the time the world...

Either that or our Robot Servants rise up become our masters and ultimately drive us to extinction while they conqure the Galaxy and leave man-kind behind.

I think the second scenario is probably more likely.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 22, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I'm curious about how much history you learn about America actually in school. In the UK, Everything up to A-level is british history with maybe a topic on a different country.
> 
> The amount of history we learnt on the monarchy, english and welsh in my school was enormous and was drilled into our heads. I mean, from the age of say 5-18 we learn everything from the Roman occupation, the death of Llewllyn Dda and Tudors to Victorian Britain, Regency and WW2. We even did basical Irish history and South American Racial disputes in Religious studies.
> 
> ...



In secondary four it was mandatory for all students in Quebec to take a History course dedicated to Canadian History that often focused on Quebec. We learned nothing of American History in High-School save how it related to Canada. The history course also required you pass the final exam or repeat the course. IMO I think it is because of how strict that course was that I actually know about canadian politics.

Elementary school is too far back for me to recall much of anything, I don't recall Cegep's curriculum requiring usto take history, and in university we obviously pick our own major.

Edit: Inferring results from a sample size of 1000 that was more than likely not a random sample, ripe with selection bias and evident problems
to 300+ million= 

PS: I bet the Chinese would pass citizenship test or wtv. They don't mess around in China


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS said:


> Are talking about Sr. or Jr. here?



Had you taken the test MBS, you would of missed that question.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 22, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> I wonder how our oh-so-superior European neighbors would fare on a similar test about their nations.



I took a British test, I barely got the minimum result needed to pass (75%).



emROARS said:


> While you did non british history in primary we must have done Welsh which is understandable. I can remember doing a Monarch House per year. For example one was Wessex, one Stuarts, another was Tudors another was Norman. Sixth year we did WW2.
> 
> As well as that we did basic history on the Houses of Aberffraw (Llewelyn the last) Cunedda and Dinefwr (Dinefwr is connected to the House of Tudor) and the Kingdom of Gwent as a whole.
> 
> Of course, we went into more detail in secondary school. I used to love history until GCSE when we did the revolution. It was the most boring piece of history I think i've ever read.



In about year nine we looked at what kind of chairs the nobility of the Tudor period would sit on in one lesson, I doubt it was less interesting that that. 



Jena said:


> Ok, fine. America sucks. Everyone is stupid capitalist pig. You are correct in your assessment oh overlord. I have seen the error of my ways and I will now crawl away with my tail between my legs. Since there's obviously no point to this thread aside from stirring shit up.
> 
> Viel Spa?.



See? Its better when you accept facts.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 22, 2011)

Well this is the same country that elected Bush for two terms and thought that going into Iraq was good idea; I'll have to choose the first option.


----------



## stream (Mar 22, 2011)

alisha said:


> hey, i know all of that about america and i'm not even american



You knew there are 27 amendments to the US Constitution?? I'm surprised 6% knew that. To me, this count as obscure knowledge, like remembering the name of fodder characters.



Rob said:


> I only got 6/10 on this mock citizenship test



Woot, got 8/10! I wish they would tell me which ones were wrong, though. I'm too lazy to check it up.


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> Well this is the same country that elected Bush for two terms and thought that going into Iraq was good idea; I'll have to choose the first option.







MbS said:


> Please leave the thread.



Nope.


----------



## emROARS (Mar 22, 2011)

And MBS, I failed the test. 2/10. 



Cthulhu-versailles said:


> In secondary four it was mandatory for all students in Quebec to take a History course dedicated to Canadian History that often focused on Quebec. We learned nothing of American History in High-School save how it related to Canada. The history course also required you pass the final exam or repeat the course. IMO I think it is because of how strict that course was that I actually know about canadian politics.
> 
> Elementary school is too far back for me to recall much of anything, I don't recall Cegep's curriculum requiring usto take history, and in university we obviously pick our own major.



You still learnt something of your own country though and it's unsurprising about the similarities of education considering Canada is a commonwealth. 

And I only know the primary system because my brother is going through it. Every day at the moment he's comming home and acting like we're his servents because he's named after a welsh king. 



Evangel said:


> I think I was born in the wrong country because that sounds really interesting.  I'll drop out of college and become an English primary student.



Lol wait until you do the theory that Arthur lived in Cearleon and that Merlin was a Welsh Advisor and known as the madman for his wisdom. :33



Xyloxi said:


> In about year nine we looked at what kind of chairs the nobility of the Tudor period would sit on in one lesson, I doubt it was less interesting that that.



The gold rush and the whole gaining land thing if you moved west. 

Then again I love medieval history. >.>


----------



## Blackrose16 (Mar 22, 2011)

This article isnt really covering America has a whole...at my high school everyone had to take the test in senior year and no one has failed yet...these studies are some times biased toward poverty communities where yes students in that area are not getting the sufficient education they need among other things....just like every country which has poverty in their communities they all suffer poor education

 I'm positive tests in other countries are failed by their citizens


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 22, 2011)

Blackrose16 said:


> This article isnt really covering America has a whole...at my high school everyone had to take the test in senior year and no one has failed yet..*.these studies are some times biased toward poverty communities where yes students in that area are not getting the sufficient education they need among other things....just like every country which has poverty in their communities they all suffer poor education*
> 
> I'm positive tests in other countries are failed by their citizens



Tea Partiers?


----------



## emROARS (Mar 22, 2011)

Blackrose16 said:


> This article isnt really covering America has a whole...at my high school everyone had to take the test in senior year and no one has failed yet...these studies are some times biased toward poverty communities where yes students in that area are not getting the sufficient education they need among other things....just like every country which has poverty in their communities they all suffer poor education
> 
> I'm positive tests in other countries are failed by their citizens



Lol Gwent where i'm from at the moment is the poorest area in the UK. Did I get a shit education compared to others? Of course I did but I still learnt a lot.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 22, 2011)

emROARS said:


> The gold rush and the whole gaining land thing if you moved west.
> 
> Then again I love medieval history. >.>



I like the dark ages and socio-economic history. I think the dark ages are rather interesting, as it shows how the origins of Britain began as a Germanic society.



emROARS said:


> Lol Gwent where i'm from at the moment is the poorest area in the UK. Did I get a shit education compared to others? Of course I did but I still learnt a lot.



I went to a school with about 20% GCSE pass rate and I'm in one of the better universities in the UK, go me.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS said:


> Users taking the test and not scoring high are I've noticed not American. You can afford the excuse of ignorance seeing as how you aren't in the American education system.


I took it and got 9/10 and I'm a born American :smug It is eating at me that I didn't get 10/10.


----------



## stream (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok, I got 5 and 7 wrong.

But I'll admit that 3, 4 and 9 involved some guesswork.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2011)

> In 2010, a poll about religion showed 29 percent did not know Jesus was born in Bethlehem.



I like how this part of the article was left unbolded.


----------



## Bender (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice thread

Very informative. 






*NOT*


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

Bender said:


> Nice thread
> 
> Very informative.
> 
> ...



Speaking of ignorant American's... hey Bender, riding Obama's dick still?


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 22, 2011)

I only guessed on the one I got wrong. So all of you foreigners who got high test scores, it is flattering to know that you know and love America a lot.

With love,
The American Public


----------



## Ceria (Mar 22, 2011)

It's so damn hot in the south, no wonder there's not many smart people there. 

There's people so dumb down here they actually wear jeans when it's 80+ degrees outside.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 22, 2011)

dreams lie said:


> I only guessed on the one I got wrong. So all of you foreigners who got high tests score, it is flattering to know that you know and love America a lot.
> 
> With love,
> The American Public



I don't dislike the American people themselves, just the politics of the country. I've found most Americans I've spoken to in person to be very polite, apart from two whales from Texas and some stuck up people my age at university.


----------



## Derpie (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm finding it exceedingly difficult to understand the sigificance of this finding, if there is any at all. 

My brother is of decidedly above average intelligence and yet in response when asked as to where Jesus was born was, "This has nothing to do with math or science. I know next to nothing about tooth fairy except she doesn't really exist. In that regard, similarities can be drawn to the validity if asking knowledge-based questions on Jesus too."

In terms of international student testing, America is mediocre, but that's only because of the woeful state of minority education.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 22, 2011)

Derpie said:


> I'm finding it exceedingly difficult to understand the sigificance of this finding, if there is any at all.
> 
> My brother is of decidedly above average intelligence and yet in response when asked as to where Jesus was born was, "This has nothing to do with math or science. I know next to nothing about tooth fairy except she doesn't really exist. In that regard, similarities can be drawn to the validity if asking knowledge-based questions on Jesus too."
> 
> In terms of international student testing, America is mediocre, but that's only because of the woeful state of minority education.



So your brother is a prick?


----------



## Punpun (Mar 22, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Who is Martin Luther King? And why should he be included in this test ?



Wasn't he the black boxer who refused to go to Vietnam ? 

An American legend.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't make fun of black people
 at the views this thread is getting.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 22, 2011)

You always have these surveys in America never do they go to England or Japan and ask similar questions to them


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Wasn't he the black boxer who refused to go to Vietnam ?
> 
> An American legend.



No smart guy. That was Spike Lee


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 22, 2011)

makeoutparadise said:


> You always have these surveys in America never do they go to England or Japan and ask similar questions to them



That's because we rock


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 22, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> That's because we rock



Your Asbos and Chavs beg to differ


----------



## Punpun (Mar 22, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> No smart guy. That was Spike Lee



Of course.. how stupid of me.. MLK is the famous black director.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 22, 2011)

Rob said:


> I only got 6/10 on this mock citizenship test



10/10. 

I'm a good citizen.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 22, 2011)

I only got 3/10

Go England!



makeoutparadise said:


> Your Asbos and Chavs beg to differ



They're dispensable.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 22, 2011)

How can you score 3 point ? It's obvious senator can be reelected for life.. The president is inaugurated in january.. Who they fought in WWII and during the revolutionary war..  That  the one who can declare war is congress and who was the one who wrote the most of the constitution.

Oh and Preamble..

Common knowledge + things you read in newspaper... Scoring less than seven is a travesty.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 22, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> 10/10.
> 
> I'm a good citizen.



8 out of 10 correct! How could I have let an un-american  new york elitist beat me!!!!?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 22, 2011)

Mandom said:


> How can you score 3 point ? It's obvious senator can be reelected for life.. The president is inaugurated in january.. Who they fought in WWII and during the revolutionary war..  That  the one who can declare war is congress and who was the one who wrote the most of the constitution.
> 
> Oh and Preamble..
> 
> Common knowledge + things you read in newspaper... Scoring less than seven is a travesty.



I thought they could only be reelected 3 times but then again I must have read the question wrong because I thought it was to do with the President.

And I thought that the President was inaugurated in February.

I guess I ain't fit to be an American


----------



## olehoncho (Mar 22, 2011)

Easiest 10/10 I ever got.

As far as OP.  I wouldn't say Americans are woefully ignorant.  They don't care enough to be woeful.


----------



## emROARS (Mar 22, 2011)

makeoutparadise said:


> Your Asbos and Chavs beg to differ



we don't consider them humans tbh, maybe mutant humans?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

makeoutparadise said:


> Your Asbos and Chavs beg to differ



Your rednecks and Tea Partiers beg to differ.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 22, 2011)

makeoutparadise said:


> 8 out of 10 correct! How could I have let an un-american  new york elitist beat me!!!!?



Ugh... country folk and their blithering squabbles on guns and the rich... I dare say they are such a fright! They need a cultured hand to tutor them on the real pleasures of life... theatre,  art, dog shows, wine, antiquing and mass exploitation of the poor and ignorant. mwahaha 

But seriously, I'm sure there are plenty of un-knowledgeable New Yorkers... even in the elite circles.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 22, 2011)

We Americans always knew more about entertainment than more important things.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn, the opening post must be American then with all of its "woeful ignorance". 

I admit, it was funny though.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 22, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Ugh... country folk and their blithering squabbles on guns and the rich... I dare say they are such a fright! They need a cultured hand to tutor them on the real pleasures of life... theatre,  art, *dog shows*, wine, antiquing and mass exploitation of the poor and ignorant. mwahaha


NUUUUUUU not dog shows!!! 


MbS said:


> Your rednecks and Tea Partiers beg to differ.



this article already established that now we need a study for your chavs and ASBOS!!!  to contrast!!!


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

makeoutparadise said:


> NUUUUUUU not dog shows!!!
> 
> 
> this article already established that now we need a study for your chavs and ASBOS!!!  to contrast!!!



Why? This was taken by the average American. It's only fair if it's the avergae Britain who takes it as well.



Mist Puppet said:


> Damn, the opening post must be American then with all of its "woeful ignorance".
> 
> I admit, it was funny though.



So much strawmanning from across the Atlantic today.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS said:


> So much strawmanning from across the Atlantic today.



Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Pot, meet kettle.



Psst, you still haven't refuted my post.

Mael is that you?


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Mar 22, 2011)

I live in America and sadly I must agree. However, that doesn't mean the rest of the world is astonishingly knowledgeable.

Ignorance is bliss and because of that people will rarely leave their comfort box to attain more knowledge about their world.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS said:


> Psst, you still haven't refuted my post.



I don't see a post. All I see is a bunch of nonsense and crap. Basically what I just flushed down the toilet about an hour ago. 

So, if you'll kindly direct me to this post I'm supposed to "rebut", feel free. Otherwise, I'm going to have to take my business elsewhere.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> I don't see a post. All I see is a bunch of nonsense and crap. Basically what I just flushed down the toilet about an hour ago.
> 
> So, if you'll kindly direct me to this post I'm supposed to "rebut", feel free. Otherwise, I'm going to have to take my business elsewhere.





Because the topic groups all Americans as ignorant? A title is almost always misleading. The article itself gives statistics however as to the true number. The article itself isn't ignorant, what the topic is about however is. I certainly don’t believe all Americans are ignorant.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 22, 2011)

9/10

Most of those questions were things I learned in like 6th grade.  The only one I missed was Vermont not being one of the original 13 states but it was the 14th so I don't think I was off by that much.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> I'm going to have to take my business elsewhere.



Please do. When America makes it into the Top 5 in any international standing other than trivial nonsense and sports then "holler" at me. Our countries education system is in shambles. If our education is bad then.....well I'm pretty sure you can complete the rest.

I will say that we harbor some of the worlds best Universities. However, that doesn't necessarily count when many people who attend there are international students and the acceptance rates are _very_ low. 

For a country of over 350 million people, we should be a lot more educated. There is no excuse for that; therefore, any attempts at disregarding the mental state of our countries individuals is futile.

Edit: There was a 1-hour special on television that presented where America stands in many areas of the world. For example, we're around 16th place for mathematics.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2011)

60% of this thread is MbS vs. NF.

btw I'm American and I failed with a 5/10.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS said:


> They're a numbers of reasons for this trend:
> 
> *Politicians are distorting facts:* America's "politicians and interest groups regularly engage in disinformation and demagoguery," twisting the facts to suit their politics, just like GOP have tried by making the founding fathers appear less hypocritical.
> 
> ...



And those are pretty much all the reasons why.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

When I made this thread I never intended it as an 'American’s are stoopid' or anything. I don’t hate American’s or any of that paranoid stuff put forth by the overtly patriotic. America is easily one of my favourite countries right after Nazi Germany.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2011)

Forgive my woeful ignorance, but here in America we're honed to believe Nazi Germany was one of the worst countries of all time.

Why do you love it so? If you don't mind my asking.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Forgive my woeful ignorance, but here in America we're honed to believe Nazi Germany was one of the worst countries of all time.
> 
> Why do you love it so? If you don't mind my asking.



The scientific, medical and social advancement put down by Nazi-Germany was very sophisticated for the age. In many ways health care in Nazi-Germany is better than America today. And remember, it was Hitler who put man on the moon.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2011)

Hitler put man on the moon?

Do tell me more.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Hitler put man on the moon?
> 
> Do tell me more.



This is the simplified version: the technology made in the war, such as the V-2 rocket were the basis for space flight. Dozens of Nazi scientists later fled to the US and 'forgiven' and developed the technology that would become the space shuttle.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2011)

And now I know!


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

Someone learned something on NF?. Hot damn.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS said:


> This is the simplified version: the technology made in the war, such as the V-2 rocket were the basis for space flight. Dozens of Nazi scientists later fled to the US and 'forgiven' and developed the technology that would become the space shuttle.



Thought it was the N-2.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 22, 2011)

someone please answer these questions:

is the president inaugurated in january or february ? D:
a senator can be re-elected infinitely or only 2 times?
nevermind, i got those 2 correct,
no limit and january


well this is what i got:


You Passed the US Citizenship Test
Congratulations - you got 8 out of 10 correct! 


im pretty sure vermont used to be called something else before, so it wasn't one of the original 13, right? D:

so one of the questions i got wrong was the year it was written in,
meh, i was only off by 11 years! D:

but i don't know what other question i got wrong, im pretty sure everything else is right... 


EDIT:
whoops, it was the revolutionary war question, i got that confused with the civil war 
yay 10/10!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 22, 2011)

wait what i'm not paying attention.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Thought it was the N-2.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 22, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> im pretty sure vermont used to be called something else before, so it wasn't one of the original 13, right? D:



It used to be called New Conneticut, but it being renamed wasn't why it wasn't one of the original 13.  It just wasn't part of the original 13, it was the 14th state.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 22, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> It used to be called New Conneticut, but it being renamed wasn't why it wasn't one of the original 13.  It just wasn't part of the original 13, it was the 14th state.



i see.
wasn't it part of canada or something?


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 22, 2011)

I feel like I should of got 10/10 but I seemed to of forgotten when the constitution was written and there was another I missed.

8/10 here.

The state one is the other one I got wrong.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 22, 2011)

So now MbS is not only a 'White Mans Burden' Racist, but a Nazi.

Um...


----------



## stream (Mar 22, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> It used to be called New Conneticut, but it being renamed wasn't why it wasn't one of the original 13.  It just wasn't part of the original 13, it was the 14th state.



According to some maps on the web, it was part of New-York:


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

If we’re going to hold Germany responsible for the Holocaust we may as well hold America accountable for the genocide of the Indian tribes.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS, Nazi Germany is really your second favorite? Despite executing 12 million people due to Eugenics reasons?



MbS said:


> If we’re going to hold Germnay responsible for the Holocaust we may as well hold America accountable for the genocide of the Indian tribes.


We are held accountable for what happened to the Native Americans. And Germany has repented for what it did in WWII, they hate Nazis as much as everyone else does now. 

Seriously MbS, you become more and more...well...evil each and every post.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 22, 2011)

Rob said:


> I only got 6/10 on this mock citizenship test



9/10.  Damn it; I've been out of school too long.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> MbS, Nazi Germany is really your second favorite? Despite executing 12 million people due to Eugenics reasons?



I never implied it was my second favourite, just one of my faves. Almost all countries have spilt the blood of innocents. The USSR under Stalin murdered millions more.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Seriously MbS, you become more and more...well...evil each and every post.



What? I'm not that bad.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 22, 2011)

stream said:


> According to some maps on the web, it was part of New-York:



Those are the original colonies, not the states.  During the revolutionary war Vermont was actually an independent territory not officially recognized by congress until 1791.  In fact if I recall correctly they even coined their own currency during that time period.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS said:


> I never implied it was my second favourite, just one of my faves. Almost all countries have spilt the blood of innocents. The USSR under Stalin murdered millions more.


There is a difference between spilling the blood of innocents in battle or in war (where is an unfortunate consequence) to the _systematic, deliberate murder of millions_ because they don't fit your racial profile.


----------



## EJ (Mar 22, 2011)

I got a 7/10 



> I never implied it was my second favourite, just one of my faves. Almost all countries have spilt the blood of innocents. The USSR under Stalin murdered millions more.



What the hell, man. 

That's why you don't just go patriotic for random countries that seem 'cool'. The only time I have seen this is when someone is actually from that country, but they don't support everything the country has done in the past.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS said:


> If we’re going to hold Germany responsible for the Holocaust we may as well hold America accountable for the genocide of the Indian tribes.



I thought America was accounted for the genocide of the Indian tribes. Seriously you aren't as smart as you think you are.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> There is a difference between spilling the blood of innocents in battle or in war (where is an unfortunate consequence) to the _systematic, deliberate murder of millions_ because they don't fit your racial profile.



The removal of unwanted minorities is an unfortunate consequence of a conquered territory, and it usually ends in blood shed becasue of provoked conflict. America and its ‘manifest destiny’ is one such example.



T.D.A said:


> I thought America was accounted for the genocide of the Indian tribes. Seriously you aren't as smart as you think you are.



Congress said sorry. Obama said sorry. Yeah, it's all sorted. Give them back their land.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 22, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> I thought America was accounted for the genocide of the Indian tribes. Seriously you aren't as smart as you think you are.


We were. MbS likes ignoring things.



MbS said:


> The removal of unwanted minorities is an unfortunate consequence of a conquered territory, and it usually ends in blood shed becasue of provoked conflict. America and its ‘manifest destiny’ is one such example.


America's Manifest Destiny was no where near the scale of the Holocaust. And guess what, we were held accountable. 

You honestly believe all this racial rhetoric that the Nazi's expunged? They murdered _six million Jewish people_, 3 million Soviet POWs, 2 million ethnic Poles, 1,500,000 Romanians, 250,000 disabled people, 80,000 Freemasons, 25,000 Slovenes, 15,000 Homosexuals, and 5000 Jehovah Witnesses. 

Seriously, you're supporting genocide now.


----------



## Eden Prime (Mar 22, 2011)

Honestly, most of the knowledge it speaks of strikes me as unnecessary.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 22, 2011)

Of course we're ignant.  We don't need brains when we have Jeebus.



Mael said:


> There's no game to up when Newsweek polled only 1,000 people (likely hand-picked retards) out of a country with 350M+ people.



They have statisticians for that. 1,000 can be plenty if the standard deviation is acceptable.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> We were. MbS likes ignoring things.
> 
> 
> America's Manifest Destiny was no where near the scale of the Holocaust. And guess what, we were held accountable.
> ...



Of course not, I?m not supporting genocide. But it still doesn?t take the fact away that Nazi-Germamy did have a positive impact on the world through its medical and technological advances. Dozens of medical knowledge was acquired in the holocaust that has an impact on us today.


----------



## Scud (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS said:


> Of course not, I’m not supporting genocide. But it still doesn’t take the fact away that Nazi-Germamy did have a positive impact on the world through its medical and technological advances.


The positives do not outweigh the negatives. Not by a longshot. And the only thing that we got that has a positive impact on me personally is the magnetic tape we stole from the bastards after they lost the war.



> Dozens of medical knowledge was acquired in the holocaust that has an impact on us today.




Lawltotally


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

We're going off topic guys. Stop it. Go make a thread for it or something.



Tatumaru said:


> The positives do not outweigh the negatives. Not by a longshot. And the only thing that we got that has a positive impact on me personally is the magnetic tape we stole from the bastards after they lost the war.



Thank you for your narrow mindedness. Sometimes being unethical is the only way to advance.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS said:


> We're going off topic guys. Stop it. Go make a thread for it or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your narrow mindedness. Sometimes being unethical is the only way to advance.



I disagree MBS. You can find out these things without having to murder millions of people or even be "unethical".

If you actually believed this you wouldnt be so keen on hating mean old America for going in and "taking advantage of" back ass nations for their natural resources.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't want to do any favors for you MbS 

But yeah, there are a lot of ignorant folks here, not everyone of course


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 22, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> I disagree MBS. You can find out these things without having to murder millions of people or even be "unethical".
> 
> If you actually believed this you wouldnt be so keen on hating mean old America for going in and "taking advantage of" back ass nations for their natural resources.



We live in a world where innovation and achievement can only be achieved through suffering and death. Hey, I’m sorry if this doesn’t fit the trope of that My Little pony shit in your sig but true story.

America is just hypocritical. It’s destruction of human rights is brought about as nothing more than greed by its bloated capitalist society.


----------



## ez (Mar 22, 2011)

i got 7/10 

i like knowing trivial information


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 22, 2011)

And this was hard to other Americans?  

I'm surprised so many got it wrong... :/


----------



## Angel (Mar 22, 2011)

I scored a 6/10


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS said:


> We live in a world where innovation and achievement can only be achieved through suffering and death. Hey, I?m sorry if this doesn?t fit the trope of that MY Little pony shit in your sig but true story.



No we dont live in a world like that.

Unfortunately a lot of our innovations are sparked by war simply because in times of great desperation it requires some drastic measures. That doesnt mean its necessary that we need to kill each other to get shit done though.



> America is just hypocritical. It?s destruction of human rights is brought about as nothing more than greed by its bloated capitalist society.



and the United Kingdom is innocent from these accusations? If anything your nation simply latches onto our tit leeching the benefits of our "capitalistic methods". So pot I would like you to meet kettle.



> sorry if this doesn?t fit the trope of that MY Little pony shit in your sig


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2011)

MbS said:


> The removal of unwanted minorities is an unfortunate consequence of a conquered territory, and it usually ends in blood shed becasue of provoked conflict. America and its ?manifest destiny? is one such example.
> 
> 
> 
> Congress said sorry. Obama said sorry. Yeah, it's all sorted. Give them back their land.



Same can be said about any European nation during their crusades. Not to mention Germany.


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 22, 2011)

Let's really look into this, I detect bullshittery:



> More than a third failed the official US Citizenship Test, a rudimentary exam taken by immigrants, and 29 percent could not name their vice-president as Joe Biden.


It's not "rudimentary" it's hard as hell and asked some of the most rediculous and not important to a citizen to contribute to society. Who cares what year Mount Rushmore was purposed? I bet you a lot of that 29% of people who didn't know Joe Biden didn't vote for him. They either voted for someone else or didn't vote at all.



> Four out of ten could not name the country?s enemies in the Second World War and more than a fifth knew nothing about Martin Luther King. Nearly three-quarters had no idea why America got involved in the Cold War.


Can you name all the enemies? Sure, you've got Germany and Japan. Lots of you got Italy. But what about the rest? There was Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria, Finland, Iraq, Thailand, San Marino, Yugoslavia, India, Manchuko, Mengjiang, Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos, Burma, Serbia, Albania, Greece, and a few more. Bullshit you could name the nations of the Axis Powers. Do you know when MLK was born? Died? Where he went to school? When he made his speeches? 

You get my point. The study looked for specific and complete answers and no one can recite all of the amendments, all of the bill of rights, or anything like that. It's just a sensational article that tries to stir up some controversy.
(I'm too tired to ripe apart the rest of the article)


----------



## sparkykandy (Mar 22, 2011)

The U.S. Citizenship test is mostly history and political science stuff right?  It's been several years since I took either a history or political science class, so I doubt that I remember all that stuff.  Instead, my mind probably emptied out all of the knowledge that I learned and filled it with random stuff instead.  

In other words, I wouldn't be surprised if plenty of people just forget the stuff that they learned in high school.


----------



## Gino (Mar 22, 2011)

I honesty don't see how you get away with this shit........












*What there are stupid people in America/World that's Impossible!!!!*


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Mar 22, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Let's really look into this, I detect bullshittery:



_*Sneezes*_

Sorry, I'm allergic to bullshit.

*Remembers meeting people in several states who spelled Iraq--Irak. 

It's a mind-opener once you travel in the states. We have the resources, the money (even in our downward economical slope we are still doing better fiscally in relevance to the world), the number of people, the opportunity, the freedom, et cetera, *but* we're not at the top. Hell, we're not even relatively close.

 I wonder why...


*Spoiler*: __ 



bama





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Mar 22, 2011)

Yay private school!


----------



## Masaki (Mar 22, 2011)

9 out of 10 motherfuckaaaaahs.

Dunno which I got wrong though D:


----------



## stream (Mar 22, 2011)

Masaki said:


> 9 out of 10 motherfuckaaaaahs.
> 
> Dunno which I got wrong though D:



Yeah, it's pretty dumb of them to just tell you how many you got correct, without telling you which ones...


----------



## kazuri (Mar 22, 2011)

If you don't know for sure the ones you got right, can you really consider yourself knowing them?


----------



## Mozu (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm actually surprised I got 7/10.  I've always hated US history. So fucking boring.

The Citizenship Test should be based more about knowing the laws than the history. It's biased, impossible, unfair, etc. Nothing's changed.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 22, 2011)

kazuri said:


> If you don't know for sure the ones you got right, can you really consider yourself knowing them?



Well, if you didn't answer them all as right you can always research and study each one and learn which you got wrong by later retaking the test.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 23, 2011)

I got a 9/10.


I prefer World History, though......


----------



## Tkae (Mar 23, 2011)

> More than a third failed the official US Citizenship Test, a rudimentary exam taken by immigrants,



That shit's hard, you think those immigrants are cramming that stuff in their brain cause you can learn it on Wikipedia?



> and 29 percent could not name their vice-president as Joe Biden.



Those 29% are in denial, not ignorant. 



> Four out of ten could not name the country?s enemies in the Second World War



    * 2.1 Germany
    * 2.2 Japan
    * 2.3 Italy
    * 2.4 Hungary
    * 2.5 Romania
    * 2.6 Bulgaria
    * 2.7 Co-belligerents
          o 2.7.1 Finland
          o 2.7.2 Iraq
          o 2.7.3 Thailand
    * 2.8 Minor participants
          o 2.8.1 San Marino
          o 2.8.2 Yugoslavia
          o 2.8.3 India (Provisional Government of Free India)
    * 2.9 Japanese puppet states
          o 2.9.1 Manchukuo (Manchuria)
          o 2.9.2 Mengjiang (Inner Mongolia)
          o 2.9.3 Reorganized National Government of China
          o 2.9.4 Philippines (Second Republic)
          o 2.9.5 Vietnam (Empire of Vietnam)
          o 2.9.6 Cambodia
          o 2.9.7 Laos
          o 2.9.8 Burma (Ba Maw regime)
    * 2.10 Italian puppet states
          o 2.10.1 Montenegro
    * 2.11 German puppet regimes
          o 2.11.1 Slovakia (Tiso regime)
          o 2.11.2 Serbia (Nedić regime)
          o 2.11.3 Italy (Sal? regime)
          o 2.11.4 Albania (under German control)
          o 2.11.5 Hungary (Sz?lasi regime)
          o 2.11.6 Vardar Macedonia
    * 2.12 Joint German-Italian puppet states
          o 2.12.1 Independent State of Croatia
          o 2.12.2 Greece
          o 2.12.3 Pindus and Macedonia
    * 2.13 Axis collaborator states
          o 2.13.1 France (Vichy regime)
    * 2.14 Controversial cases
          o 2.14.1 Denmark
          o 2.14.2 Norway
          o 2.14.3 Soviet Union
          o 2.14.4 Spain
          o 2.14.5 Sweden

I'm sorry, I wasn't paying attention. I was looking over the list of all the Axis powers, who were our enemies in World War II. What was it you were saying? 



> and more than a fifth knew nothing about Martin Luther King.



Oh, you must mean the Reverend Martin Luther King, pastor of the Ebenezer Baptist Church, who's son Martin Luther King *Jr.* went on to become the world's youngest Nobel Peace Prize Laureate? 



> Nearly three-quarters had no idea why America got involved in the Cold War.



You know what's wrong with that?


*Spoiler*: __ 



*100% OF PEOPLE DON'T KNOW!* It was a Cold War! It happened! There were no papers explicitly stating why any shit was done! Which is why it was a _Cold_ War!

It was a social phenomenon that occurred for any myriad of reasons, and people still spend their entire academic careers writing theories as to what it was that might have triggered it 





> The poll of 1 000 people for Newsweek magazine also revealed 44 percent could not define the Bill of Rights


,

Because the Bill of Rights is the Preamble to the Constitution. Who the hell knows that the Bill of Rights is basically the introductory paragraph to a double-digit amendment document?

And anyways, we don't care, we don't need to know it because we've grown up in the society that imposes the concepts onto us. It's like learning English. 99% of people don't need to know the inner technicalities of the English language to speak English. 


> 81 percent could not name a single federal power



Because there's so many these days. Is the ATF a federal power? Well, it's federal, and they have guns. So does the FBI...



> and only 6 percent knew there are 27 amendments to their Constitution.



Actually, there's not, because at least 1/4 and possibly 1/3 of those have been repealed. So if you look it up, there's lines through them.

Because they don't exist 


> It is not the first poll to highlight lack of knowledge. In 2009, a survey about international affairs showed only 58 percent of Americans could identify the Taliban despite the war on terror.



I want you to bring me those 58% of people who can identify the Taliban, because why are we spending trillions of dollars chasing shadows when these fuckers know who the people are? 



> In 2010, a poll about religion showed 29 percent did not know Jesus was born in Bethlehem.



So when we're religious, the atheists bitch and whine, but when we're atheist, it's used against us? Fuck off, we're tired of this shit 



> Dalton Conley, of New York University, told Newsweek: ?We have a lot of very poor people without access to good education, and a huge immigrant population that doesn?t even speak English.?



Oh, so you're gonna pull _that_ card?

Fine, I activate my trap card:


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 23, 2011)

Tkae said:


> That shit's hard, you think those immigrants are cramming that stuff in their brain cause you can learn it on Wikipedia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyou (Mar 23, 2011)

I must say, from an Australian point of view Americans are known as ignorant stereotypically.
Not sure where that stems from; but yeah. So seeing things like this doesn't really doesn't do any justice.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 23, 2011)

Americans are known for being arrogant and egocentric, not ignorant.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 23, 2011)

lol Mbs no wonder you disabled your rep

why u mad?


----------



## Scud (Mar 23, 2011)

The citizenship test was also designed to be difficult in order to limit the number of immigrants that could gain citizenship. It's not as if those born in this country need to take it (except maybe in highschool or college as part of a course), nor will knowing the answers help you in any way once you are already a citizen.

I'll be the first to admit that I don't really give 2 shits about any of the information on that test. Call it ignorance if you like, but knowing that information sure as hell isn't going to pay my rent. I have far more important things to remember.


----------



## Tkae (Mar 23, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Americans are known for being arrogant and egocentric, not ignorant.



And even then, it's 1.) the degree of individualism that the country cultivates within the culture and 2.) a very heavy mix of international ancestry and influence, which gives us the (somewhat founded) belief that we have both a connection and advancement of the culture and other basis of thought that the rest of the world operates by.

And considering it's only been 300 years since the country was founded, and that we've had a constant injection of modern cultures into our country, it's not all that ridiculous that we feel validated in having an unnatural comfort with other cultures, even if it is a bastardized and diluted version of them. 

Plus, maybe there's some inherent bitterness, considering we're basically the world's trash can to throw the poor and the undesirable people to. 

Like Crevoceur said:

*What is an American? 1782* 


> In this great American asylum, the poor of Europe have by some means met together, and in consequence of various causes; to what purpose should they ask one another what countrymen they are? Alas, two thirds of them had no country. Can a wretch who wanders about, who works and starves, whose life is a continual scene of sore affliction or pinching penury; can that man call England or any other kingdom his country? A country that had no bread for him, whose fields procured him no harvest, who met with nothing but the frowns of the rich, the severity of the laws, with jails and punishments; who owned not a single foot of the extensive surface of this planet? *No! urged by a variety of motives, here they came. Every thing has tended to regenerate them; new laws, a new mode of living, a new social system; here they are become men: in Europe they were as so many useless plants, wanting vegetative mould, and refreshing showers; they withered, and were mowed down by want, hunger, and war; but now by the power of transplantation, like all other plants they have taken root and flourished! Formerly they were not numbered in any civil lists of their country, except in those of the poor; here they rank as citizens.* By what invisible power has this surprising metamorphosis been performed? By that of the laws and that of their industry. The laws, the indulgent laws, protect them as they arrive, stamping on them the symbol of adoption; they receive ample rewards for their labours; these accumulated rewards procure them lands; those lands confer on them the title of freemen, and to that title every benefit is affixed which men can possibly require. This is the great operation daily performed by our laws. From whence proceed these laws? From our government. Whence the government? It is derived from the original genius and strong desire of the people ratified and confirmed by the Crown. This is the great chain which links us all, this is the picture which every province exhibits, Nova Scotia excepted. . . .
> *
> What attachment can a poor European emigrant have for a country where he had nothing? The knowledge of the language, the love a few kindred as poor as himself, were the only cords that tied him: his country is now that which gives him land, bread, protection, and consequence: Ubi panis ibi patria, is the motto of all emigrants. What then is the American, this new man?* He is either an European, or the descendant of an European, hence that strange mixture of blood, which you will find in no other country. I could point out to you a family whose grandfather was an Englishman, whose wife was Dutch, whose son married a French woman, and whose present four sons have now four wives of different nations. He is an American, who, leaving behind him all his ancient prejudices and manners, receives new ones from the new mode of life he has embraced, the new government he obeys, and the new rank he holds. He becomes an American by being received in the broad lap of our great Alma Mater. Here individuals of all nations are melted into a new race of men, whose labours and posterity will one day cause great changes in the world. Americans are the western pilgrims, who are carrying along with them that great mass of arts, sciences, vigour, and industry which began long since in the east; they will finish the great circle. *The Americans were once scattered all over Europe; here they are incorporated into one of the finest systems of population which has ever appeared, and which will hereafter become distinct by the power of the different climates they inhabit. The American ought therefore to love this country much better than that wherein either he or his forefathers were born. Here the rewards of his industry follow with equal steps the progress of his labour; his labour is founded on the basis of nature, self-interest; can it want a stronger alllurement? Wives and children, who before in vain demanded of him a morsel of bread, now, fat and frolicsome, gladly help their father to clear those fields whence exuberant crops are to arise to feed and to clothe them all; without any part being claimed, either by a despotic prince, a rich abbot, or a mighty lord. Here religion demands but little of him; a small voluntary salary to the minister and gratitude to God; can he refuse these?* The American is a new man, who acts upon new principles; he must therefore entertain new ideas, and form new opinions. From involuntary idleness, service dependence, penury, and useless labour, he has passed to toils of a very different nature, reward by ample subsistance.-This is an American. . .


----------



## Bender (Mar 23, 2011)

I already know I'm an arrogant ass what the hell are you going to accomplish by telling me this?


----------



## Jena (Mar 23, 2011)

MbS said:


> The scientific, medical and social advancement put down by Nazi-Germany was very sophisticated for the age. In many ways health care in Nazi-Germany is better than America today. And remember, it was Hitler who put man on the moon.



You do realize that in order to advance in such a way they performed brutal experiments on innocent and unwilling people, right? Really depraved, disgusting, inhumane experiments on _living people_. Go and Google it. Or better yet, take a trip down to a Holocaust museum and enlighten yourself.

Medical progress comes with sacrifice, but it never should come at such high a cost. 

And if you _do_ know the details of what they did and still take that nonchalant stance, then I feel horribly sad for you.

However, as I suspect from this thread and your...responses, more than likely this is all some pseduo psychological cry for attention and possibly a sexual attraction to internet drama.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 23, 2011)

The people who posted here are quite knowledgable compared to the general population, if you were to get some schmuck from the HoU they wouldn't pass this test, or not likely do so.


----------



## Draxo (Mar 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder how ignorant other nations are, actually. All we ever hear about is USA. That's boring.



The exact same.

People love to rag on about specific nations, while forgetting everyone is human.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 23, 2011)

The stereotype that Americans are ignorant might stem from the fact that they are one of the most prominent tourists around Europe who strut around and annoyed the people there, a substantial of them being ignorant. 

Truth is, this issue might well exist in any Western nation with a diverse population. There are plenty of English people here who are woefully ignorant about their own nation, especially politics. 

The way I see it the United States has the best and worst of the world.

Also, lol @ South African news source.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 23, 2011)

If anything Americans doesn't know shit about the world:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJuNgBkloFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## emROARS (Mar 23, 2011)

Adagio said:


> *The stereotype that Americans are ignorant might stem from the fact that they are one of the most prominent tourists around Europe who strut around and annoyed the people there, a substantial of them being ignorant. *
> 
> Truth is, this issue might well exist in any Western nation with a diverse population. There are plenty of English people here who are woefully ignorant about their own nation, especially politics.
> 
> ...



Germans do this too! I was in a Spanish Cathedral (I think it was mainland spain, not sure) two years ago and they were all annoying as shit then! They kept on making fun of the building until a spanish guy snapped at them in German.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 23, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Germans do this too! I was in a Spanish Cathedral (I think it was mainland spain, not sure) two years ago and they were all annoying as shit then! They kept on making fun of the building until a spanish guy snapped at them in German.



Yeah, Germans have the same reputation, as well as being ridiculed for wearing sandals and socks.


----------



## Karsh (Mar 23, 2011)

I would be cautious to box a giant country like the U.S. in like that even just knowing how diverse it actually is.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 23, 2011)

I got 1 wrong, I feel dumb.


----------



## Jena (Mar 23, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> The people who posted here are quite knowledgable compared to the general population, if you were to get some schmuck from the HoU they wouldn't pass this test, or not likely do so.



Maybe we should conduct an experiment....

Although I am always amazed that they can even figure out how to turn on a computer.


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 23, 2011)

VoDe said:


> If anything Americans doesn't know shit about the world:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJuNgBkloFE[/YOUTUBE]



This is entertaining, but then again... They cherry-picked the interviews. You never see the people who answered things correctly.


----------



## Tkae (Mar 23, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> The people who posted here are quite knowledgable compared to the general population, if you were to get some schmuck from the HoU they wouldn't pass this test, or not likely do so.



I'm pretty sure there was a thread talking about how the average NF user is a Japanese male in his 40s with a wife and two children or something. 

So you've probably got a point about that, but let's do it just for lulz


----------



## On and On (Mar 23, 2011)

Old news is old. All we care about is what's right in front of us - we've been programmed to be that way tbh - for decades now. It's not going to change without something massive.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2011)

So from 1000 people you get the idea that 350 million people are stupid? Sounds like bullshit.


----------



## Rikudou (Mar 23, 2011)

9/10 and not even American. Shame on youuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 23, 2011)

Tkae said:


> I'm pretty sure there was a thread talking about how the average NF user is a Japanese male in his 40s with a wife and two children or something.
> 
> So you've probably got a point about that, but let's do it just for lulz



Of course, people in the Café tend to take an interest in politics, philosophy, economics and current events so they're more likely to be able to pass the test compared to someone who wants to talk about NaruHina.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 23, 2011)

This is not news


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 24, 2011)

*Ok the results are finally in!*

The citizens of NF have found by a slim margin Americans to be indeed ‘woefully ignorant’.*

And at some point in the future I will have modship.



> Yes:             *33*
> No:                          *31*
> I like mudkipz:            *21*
> MbS should be mod:    *7*



Thank you to all who participated!

*That of course doesn’t mean all Americans are.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Mar 24, 2011)

Poll wasnt fair to begin with.

We have a lot of American Apologists in this forum.


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Mar 24, 2011)

I got a nine out of ten. Either I got the person who wrote the declaration of independence or the one about the 13 original colonies. I knew the rest of them.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 24, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I got a 7/10 on the citizenry test, #9 is a hard ball that I don't expect most americans except history buffs to get.



I found that one easy, but I live in that region.



Fullmetal83 said:


> I got a nine out of ten. Either I got the person who wrote the declaration of independence or the one about the 13 original colonies. I knew the rest of them.



Jefferson and Vermont.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 24, 2011)

Mexican God said:


> Poll wasnt fair to begin with.
> 
> We have a lot of American Apologists in this forum.



The ones excusing American soldiers for killing little kiddies in Iraq and Lynndie England? Yes, we do have a lot of them on this forum.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2011)

MbS said:


> The ones excusing American soldiers for killing little kiddies in Iraq and Lynndie England? Yes, we do have a lot of them on this forum.


Yeah because the good people of England never got involved in a war where they killed some kids on mistake.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 24, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah because the good people of England never got involved in a war where they killed some kids on mistake.



Last I checked the UK was involved in Iraq too.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 24, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah because the good people of England never got involved in a war where they killed some kids on mistake.



I see your point, but what MBS is talking about is the more right wing Americans such as FieryFalcon or Shasta for example.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Last I checked the UK was involved in Iraq too.



She ignores that. 



Xyloxi said:


> I see your point, but what MBS is talking about is the more right wing Americans such as FieryFalcon or Shasta for example.



Yeah, but I could single out any group of a larger people to do that. I could sit here and single out Radicalist Muslims or Christians and make them look like the whole picture or I could say all White people are evil because look what they did to Africa.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 24, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah, but I could single out any group of a larger people to do that. I could sit here and single out Radicalist Muslims or Christians and make them look like the whole picture or I could say all White people are evil because look what they did to Africa.



I know what you mean, out of the Caf? population most people are fairly reasonable, but those who are unreasonable and the most extreme in their viewpoints tend to be the American far-right. In this case I thought her complaint was about people who always defend American foreign and domestic policies blindly.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2011)

I got 6/10 and I only knew 2.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 24, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> I know what you mean, out of the Caf? population most people are fairly reasonable, but those who are unreasonable and the most extreme in their viewpoints tend to be the American far-right. In this case I thought her complaint was about people who always defend American foreign and domestic policies blindly.



You give MBS too much credit. She makes these threads to troll all Americans.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 24, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah because the good people of England never got involved in a war where they killed some kids on mistake.



I’m not talking about the morality of these wars, even if they were supposed to be ‘lead’ by America. I’m talking about the bias of American members concerning these topics.



Razgriez said:


> Last I checked the UK was involved in Iraq too.



The Bush government with overwhelming American support declared Saddam a threat to the world and directly involved with Al-Queda'. Countries such as Britain took to protecting their citizens.

And wasn’t it America that said ‘you’re with us or you’re with the terrorists'?


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Mar 24, 2011)

Why are people letting MbS troll them so easily

smh


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> I know what you mean, out of the Caf? population most people are fairly reasonable, but those who are unreasonable and the most extreme in their viewpoints tend to be the American far-right. In this case I thought her complaint was about people who always defend American foreign and domestic policies blindly.


Yeah because Fapper Wockey, Sauf, White Tiger, Black Wraith, Degelle, Pilaf and that other little apologist who wished for the death of troops and people to make America look bad all are falling into this group. 

It looks to you and others like the right is worse because you occasionally agree with the extremist Left people in here who are the real plague in this place. 

If you can't get some liberal to cry in a thread here, you're not doing it right.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 24, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah because Fapper Wockey, Sauf, White Tiger, Black Wraith, Degelle, Pilaf and that other little apologist who wished for the death of troops and people to make America look bad all are falling into this group.
> 
> It looks to you and others like the right is worse because you occasionally agree with the extremist Left people in here who are the real plague in this place.
> 
> If you can't get some liberal to cry in a thread here, you're not doing it right.



I'd hardly say Sauf is a plague on NF, he's somewhat centre-left, hardly the extremist left wing at all. Fapper Wocky is an idiot, I didn't mention Black Wraith and White Tiger as I didn't want to go into discussing Islam when what I was commenting on MBS' comment on American appologists, the Islamic appologists are just as bad if not worse.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 24, 2011)

MbS said:


> I?m not talking about the morality of these wars, even if they were supposed to be ?lead? by America. I?m talking about the bias of American members concerning these topics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So did America. But now you just have these sneaky suspicions and unwarranted hatred towards us. I assume its in all good fun to boost your already dwindling spirits so you can sleep better at night.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> I'd hardly say Sauf is a plague on NF, he's somewhat centre-left, hardly the extremist left wing at all. Fapper Wocky is an idiot, I didn't mention Black Wraith and White Tiger as I didn't want to go into discussing Islam when what I was commenting on MBS' comment on American appologists, the Islamic appologists are just as bad if not worse.


I just listed out every unreasonably biased person I could think of. They all have their bias and they're all clear.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 24, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I just listed out every unreasonably biased person I could think of. They all have their bias and they're all clear.



We are all bias. Its just can you make your bias sound reasonable and understanding to others?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> We are all bias. Its just can you make your bias sound reasonable and understanding to others?


There is bias and then there's just blatant hatred without sense, this is how Black Wraith and White Tiger act toward anyone who criticizes Islam and how Fapper Wockey acts toward anything white he can't hump, or Sauf toward anything Religious, especially Christian.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 24, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There is bias and then there's just blatant hatred without sense, this is how Black Wraith and White Tiger act toward anyone who criticizes Islam and how Fapper Wockey acts toward anything white he can't hump, or Sauf toward anything Religious, especially Christian.



That falls into senseless hatred, bigotry, and ignorance.

A lot of these people if anything will not openly admit this stuff initially due to stuck up pride but will eventually change their opinions and be a little more open about it or avoid the discussion in the future just to save face.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 24, 2011)

Pilaf and Sauf are definatley two of the most biased members on this board.



Razgriez said:


> So did America. But now you just have these sneaky suspicions and unwarranted hatred towards us. I assume its in all good fun to boost your already dwindling spirits so you can sleep better at night.



America used the momentum of it's 'war on Terror' to manipulate support for the invasion of Iraq and to bring its economy and oil under US dominance for its capitalist and oil consuming desires.



> Iraq holds more than 112 billion barrels of oil - the world's second largest proven reserves. Iraq also contains 110 trillion cubic feet of natural gas, and is a focal point for regional and international security issues."


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 24, 2011)

I am definitely seeing the fruits of that labor at the pump at 3.40 a gallon MBS.

Like you really "care" for the Iraqi people anyways. You just hate America needlessly.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 24, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> I am definitely seeing the fruits of that labor at the pump at 3.40 a gallon MBS.



Try and refute or GTFO.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 24, 2011)

MbS said:


> Try and refute or GTFO.



I dont have to refute bullshit MBS.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2011)

> Pilaf and Sauf are definatley two of the most biased members on this board.



Atleast they talk sense most of the time, unlike some others.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 24, 2011)

^lol “Atheism is liberating!”



Razgriez said:


> I dont have to refute bullshit MBS.



So this is what it falls down to, “Youz bein’ anti-American!” Typical overtly-patriotic American response.

I’m against the US government and its foreign policy is all. GTFO.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Atleast they talk sense most of the time, unlike some others.



Sauf ok but not Pilaf.



> So this is what it falls down to, “Youz bein’ anti-American!” Typical patriotic yanky response.
> 
> I’m against the US government and its foreign policy. GTFO.



MBS. Regardless of the speculation your articles just are making assumptions on the matter. It is possible the US is looking after its interests for the long run. Whoopideedoo. Iraq was a giant fucking shithole prior to us invading it anyways.

Secondly your nation would do the exact same thing since it was pretty much a imperialistic monster for 500 or so years but after WW2 Europe as a whole blew itself up to the point where they couldnt maintain their colonies anymore. So now you are simply bitter over something your nation was guilty of for centuries.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Atleast they talk sense most of the time, unlike some others.


They only make sense because you buy into the bullshit.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Atleast they talk sense most of the time, unlike some others.



Well, Sauf yes, Pilaf does every now and again until he goes onto something about pushing far left views in a redneck manner.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Mar 24, 2011)

If you have such a strong lobby of people who hate knowledge, education and science, it's no wonder that you'll end up having more ignorant people in the US than elsewhere. You can hardly blame the average American for that.

Then again, maybe you should, because change won't come by itself.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah because Fapper Wockey, Sauf, White Tiger, Black Wraith, Degelle, Pilaf and that other little apologist who wished for the death of troops and people to make America look bad all are falling into this group.



What? When the hell did I wish for the death of a fellow human being?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There is bias and then there's just blatant hatred without sense, this is how Black Wraith and White Tiger act toward anyone who criticizes Islam and how Fapper Wockey acts toward anything white he can't hump, or Sauf toward anything Religious, especially Christian.





MbS said:


> Pilaf and Sauf are definatley two of the most biased members on this board.



Could you people elaborate on that? I always try to apply my scepticism to my own opinions as much as to those of others. I'd just like to point out that you can in fact fervently oppose something without some irrational bias. Please don't assume that just because someone disagrees with you, they must be blinded by hatred and biased against your position.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 24, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Sauf ok but not Pilaf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You’re still playing the jealousy card?

And your assessment about Iraq being a shit hole before the US invading is farcical. Iraq is worse off now than it was before the US invaded, both before the First Gulf War and its invasion in 2003. Standard of living, health and economy have fallen significantly and the stability of the country is delicate and easily able to collapse amongst other things.

Honestly, get out.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 24, 2011)

MbS said:


> You?re still playing the jealousy card?
> 
> And your assessment about Iraq being a shit hole before the US invading is farcical. Iraq is worse off now than it was before the US invaded, both before the First Gulf War and its invasion in 2003. Standard of living, health and economy have fallen significantly and the stability of the country is delicate and easily able to collapse amongst other things.
> 
> Honestly, Get out.



Wars usually do that. That doesnt mean it wont get better over time. Of course the Iraqi people need to grow some balls and take the reigns themselves in order to actively progress their nation out of that shit hole.

Think of it this way. You may have everything provided to you but life is not better under the tyrannical rule of a dictator. Think of it this way, life may suck and be hard away from your dad but at least when you move out you'll be away from him.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 24, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah, but I could single out any group of a larger people to do that. I could sit here and single out Radicalist Muslims or Christians and make them look like the whole picture or I could say all White people are evil because look what they did to Africa.



Why not just point out the fact of how ALL the problems in the Middle East and Africa are thanks to Spain, France, and MOSTLY England. Their Imperialistic mindset taking over everything and setting up borders that fucked over the order in the region created hostility. Putting tribes that stayed away from each other cause they hated each other were soon in close proximity to each other. Or how about after WWI it was France and England that divided the middle east up into how it was. England, fucking up the world and denying they had any hand in it


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2011)

You can't blame the sectarian violence on the US. Just because Saddam opressed the Shiite in to submission doesn't mean they were living it up. Overall the quality of life might be down but atleast the majority aren't treated like second class citizens anymore.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 24, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Wars usually do that. That doesnt mean it wont get better over time. Of course the Iraqi people need to grow some balls and take the reigns themselves in order to actively progress their nation out of that shit hole.
> 
> Think of it this way. You may have everything provided to you but life is not better under the tyrannical rule of a dictator. Think of it this way, life may suck and be hard away from your dad but at least when you move out you'll be away from him.



Why do the Iraqi People need to grow some balls? Because the US invades their country, fucks it over and now they have to toughen up and put up with it until things resume normality?

Poor analogy Raz. There was stability with Hussein. He was getting old. The plan was to contain him. You've taken a sledge hammer to crack a nut here.

The people of the US didn't give a shit about the people of Iraq until after 9/11 and revenge was top of the day. 



Vicious-chan said:


> Why not just point out the fact of how ALL the problems in the Middle East and Africa are thanks to Spain, France, and MOSTLY England. Their Imperialistic mindset taking over everything and setting up borders that fucked over the order in the region created hostility. Putting tribes that stayed away from each other cause they hated each other were soon in close proximity to each other. Or how about after WWI it was France and England that divided the middle east up into how it was. England, fucking up the world and denying they had any hand in it



And who was it that carved Israrel in the middle East? That's right, the US.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Mar 24, 2011)

MbS said:


> And who was it that carved Israrel in the middle East? That's right, the US.



Might want to take a history lesson on that one, it was Britain that "carved" Israel in the middle-east.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 24, 2011)

> Why do the Iraqi People need to grow some balls? Because the US invades their country, fucks it over and now they have to toughen up and put up with it until things resume normality?
> 
> Poor analogy Raz. There was stability with Hussein. He was getting old. The plan was to contain him. You've taken a sledge hammer to crack a nut here.
> 
> The people of the US didn't give a shit about the people of Iraq until after 9/11 and revenge was top of the day.



No you idiot. We already had a plan set in giving the country back to it's people. The problem is they are so incompetent that is the main reason why we are still there. Their incompetence is what keeps the country unstable and unfortunately Saddam was the only thing that kept that incompetence in check. That still doesnt make it right.

You are obviously so hell bent on your hatred for us. Its strange cause what the hell did we ever do to you?


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 24, 2011)

MbS said:


> And who was it that carved Israrel in the middle East? That's right, the US.



Oh ho ho

The US might be pro-Israel (to a huge fault) at the moment, but when it was created we didn't solely go "WE WILL CARVE ISRAEL IN THE MIDDLE EAST!" The UN decided upon it and this was thanks to a British. In fact, guess who was in charge of the Palestine area at the time before and directly after WWII? Come on, it's not hard. You live in the country that controlled it.



> After 1945, Britain found itself in fierce conflict with the Jewish community, as the Haganah joined Irgun and Lehi in armed struggle against British rule. At the same time, thousands of Jewish refugees from Europe sought shelter in Palestine and were turned away or rounded up and placed in detention camps by the British. In 1947, the British government withdrew from the Mandate of Palestine, stating it was unable to arrive at a solution acceptable to both Arabs and Jews. The newly created United Nations approved the Partition Plan for Palestine (United Nations General Assembly Resolution 181) on November 29, 1947, which sought to divide the country into two states—one Arab and one Jewish. Jerusalem was to be designated an international city—a corpus separatum—administered by the UN.
> 
> The Jewish community accepted the plan, but the Arab League and Arab Higher Committee rejected it. On December 1, 1947, the Arab Higher Committee proclaimed a three-day strike, and Arab bands began attacking Jewish targets. Jews were initially on the defensive as civil war broke out, but they gradually moved onto the offensive. The Palestinian Arab economy collapsed and 250,000 Palestinian-Arabs fled or were expelled.
> A single man, adorned on both sides by a dozen sitting men, reads a document to a small audience assembled before him. Behind him are two elongated flags bearing the Star of David and portrait of a bearded man in his forties.
> ...



By the way, do you know about in 1939 the British White Paper of Palestine or whatever it was?

The US didn't do much of anything when it came to Israel's creation.

Here, enjoy reading this too



So what now about the US forcing Israel on the Middle East? Yes there was support for it in the US, but there was opposition to it as well. The UN created it and the UN, believe it or not, is not solely run by the US (especially after WWII).


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 24, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Might want to take a history lesson on that one, it was Britain that "carved" Israel in the middle-east.



Balfour declaration? That was a hollow promise during WWI for nothing more then support. It was the US that first recognised it after WWII and made good of it and fucked over the middle east with the spread of an aggressive zionism.



Razgriez said:


> No you idiot. We already had a plan set in giving the country back to it's people. The problem is they are so incompetent that is the main reason why we are still there. Their incompetence is what keeps the country unstable and unfortunately Saddam was the only thing that kept that incompetence in check. That still doesnt make it right.
> 
> You are obviously so hell bent on your hatred for us. Its strange cause what the hell did we ever do to you?



They're incompetent now after _your_ invasion. Stop with the blatent straw manning.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 24, 2011)

MbS said:


> Balfour declaration? That was a hollow promise during WWI for nothing more then support. It was the US that first recognised it after WWII and made good of it and fucked over the middle east with the spread of an aggressive zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> They're incompetent now after _your_ invasion. Stop with the blatent straw manning.



Are you kidding? They have always been rather incompetent and not just Iraq. Its ironic to see you definitely such backwater shithole countries that oppress their people and treat women like property.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 24, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Are you kidding? They have always been rather incompetent and not just Iraq. Its ironic to see you definitely such backwater shithole countries that oppress their people and treat women like property.



People had access to basic things such as food and water and had a house over their head before it was blown to shit by Misguided American missiles. Whooops.


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2011)

Vicious-chan said:


> Oh ho ho
> 
> The US might be pro-Israel (to a huge fault) at the moment, but when it was created we didn't solely go "WE WILL CARVE ISRAEL IN THE MIDDLE EAST!" The UN decided upon it and this was thanks to a British. In fact, guess who was in charge of the Palestine area at the time before and directly after WWII? Come on, it's not hard. You live in the country that controlled it.
> 
> ...



Careful now, sonny.

MbS doesn't pay attention to history not in her favor (Balfour Declaration, White Paper, *UN* Creation of Israel, etc.).  She only pays attention to Degelle sycophancy.

Next thing we know, MbS will also be playing apologist for the Nazi invasion of Poland.

By the way, sweet stuff (MBS), you still haven't shown us how you got 10/10 without the use of online help i.e. Wikipedia.  Burden of proof, baby.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 24, 2011)

Mael said:


> Careful now, sonny.
> 
> MbS doesn't pay attention to history not in her favor.  She only pays attention to Degelle sycophancy.
> 
> ...



I've refuted Vicious-chawn by refuting Saufsoldat post.

And as for proof. Why do I need to prove anything to _you_. I got it right and I have no motive to state anything other then I did. Take it or leave it, I won't lose any sleep over it. Shoo.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 24, 2011)

MbS said:


> People had access to basic things such as food and water and had a house over their head before it was blown to shit by Misguided American missiles. Whooops.



The bigotry is strong in this one.

Oh and USA >>> UK.


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2011)

MbS said:


> I've refuted Vicious-chawn by refuting Saufsoldat post.
> 
> And as for proof. Why do I need to prove anything to _you_. I got it right and I have no motive to state anything other then i did. Take it or leave it, I won't lose any sleep over it. Shoo.



Awwww...MbS is trying to be authoritative with all that psychologically false bravado. pek

Well then I'll still call you out on your bullshit, like with the direct and inaccurate claim of the US directly forming Israel when it was British territory and design a good while ago.  But it's cute...it really is.  You're going all Israeli on us because Mega's gone right now and you wanna pay homage to Degelle.  It's sweet.  It's the stuff you could make a Hallmark TV special out of.

And I think I'm going to stay.  Have fun with me here.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 24, 2011)

> And as for proof. Why do I need to prove anything to you. I got it right and I have no motive to state anything other then i did. Take it or leave it, I won't lose any sleep over it. Shoo.



Last I checked you lost some sleep fighting with MG and hes a complete and utter idiot.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 24, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> The bigotry is strong in this one.
> 
> Oh and USA >>> UK.



My ass >>> US.

Get out if you aren't going to contribute, American apologist.



Razgriez said:


> Last I checked you lost some sleep fighting with MG and hes a complete and utter idiot.



What fight? That wasn't even a debate. It was for the last post and I let him win becasue he begged me to let him.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 24, 2011)

MbS said:


> I've refuted Vicious-chawn by refuting Saufsoldat post.
> 
> And as for proof. Why do I need to prove anything to _you_. I got it right and I have no motive to state anything other then I did. Take it or leave it, I won't lose any sleep over it. Shoo.



Lol, the hell you did. You brought up one thing I didn't. I brought up others and linked to sources and gave you the history, the truth. Enjoy your American hating stupidity 



You really fit this article well btw.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 24, 2011)

> My ass >>> US.
> 
> Get out if you aren't going to contribute, American apologist.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWS-FoXbjVI[/YOUTUBE]



> What fight? That wasn't even a debate. It was for the last post and I let him win becasue he begged me to let him.



Already blocking out that day in your mind?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 24, 2011)

Vicious-chan is already on my ignore list. I only peeked at his post because I'd figured he'd contribute something to the thread, but of course that wasn't the case.

And since Raz and Mael are now resorting to straw manning I?ll end this with my victory. Good day everyone.


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2011)

MbS said:


> My ass >>> US.
> 
> Get out if you aren't going to contribute, American apologist.



Remember, ladies and gents, contribute to this OP means agree 100% with the obviously slanted opinion. 



> And since Raz and Mael are now resorting to straw manning I’ll end this with my victory. Good day everyone.



Translation: I made a stupid claim and won't own up to it, thus I make a tactical withdrawal.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 24, 2011)

Mael said:


> Remember, ladies and gents, contribute to this OP means agree 100% with the obviously slanted opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: I made a stupid claim and won't own up to it, thus I make a tactical withdrawal.



I think we accomplished a nice victory today. High fives yes!


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> I think we accomplished a nice victory today. High fives yes!



Get your ginger germs away from me.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 24, 2011)

Mael said:


> Get your ginger germs away from me.



Oh dont break the alliance yet. 

Regardless. I need to go play in the garden hopefully before it rains again.


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Oh dont break the alliance yet.
> 
> Regardless. I need to go play in the garden hopefully before it rains again.



She'll be back anyway.  Leaving is impossible for her. 

But again, on-topic, a 1,000 person poll is horrible research out of a country with 350M+.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 24, 2011)

I never said I'd leave, just that i've won.

And may death come to you both swiftly.


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2011)

MbS said:


> I never said I'd leave, just that i've won.
> 
> And may death come to you both swiftly.



LIKE A BEACON!  SHE RETURNS! 



> And since Raz and Mael are now resorting to straw manning I’ll end this with my victory. *Good day everyone.*



Sounds like a goodbye message to me. 

Victory.  Maybe to Degelle or some clod yeah, but your meds or whatever must be fucking with your sense of rationale.

Awwww, death threats?  I'm flattered.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 24, 2011)

People, lets all be reasonable and not get annoyed over nationality, Mac users are the real problem on our oh so srs internets.


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> People, lets all be reasonable, lets not get annoyed over nationality, Mac users are the real problem on our oh so srs internets.



Srsly...with their naive belief that it's Mac that's the reason there aren't any viruses for it when in actuality it's just because no one uses Mac enough to make a worthwhile virus for.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 24, 2011)

The people who have derailed this thread are I notice American and have soundly proven the threads title as in fact being true.


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2011)

MbS said:


> The people who have derailed this thread are I notice American and have soundly proven the threads title as in fact being true.



In your own warped little mind, the one where you're a knife expert too. 

You derailed this thread with historical inaccuracy i.e. Israel.

You're also trying to factor, again, a poll of 1K people of ethnic and intellectual backgrounds never revealed out of a population of 350M+ and somehow twist this into some sort of all-encompassing fact about a country.  Might as well make a poll for 10,000 Chinese and blanket-statement whatever they poll negatively in as par for the course for the country.

It's ignorant, which is actually par for the course for you.  But it's cute.  That's why we love you, dollface.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 24, 2011)

Mael said:


> Srsly...with their naive belief that it's Mac that's the reason there aren't any viruses for it when in actuality it's just because no one uses Mac enough to make a worthwhile virus for.



That and they're far too expensive and overly smug. If people hated on Macs instead of each other we'd solve all conflicts, except with the Mac users.


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> That and they're far too expensive and overly smug. If people hated on Macs instead of each other we'd solve all conflicts, except with the Mac users.



Inorite?

It's Steve Jobs being the obstacle, not Tel Aviv.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 24, 2011)

Can we please keep on topic here. Forget Israel, mac users, Razgriez being a ginger. Focus on the thread.



Mael said:


> In your own warped little mind, the one where you're a knife expert too.
> 
> You derailed this thread with historical inaccuracy i.e. Israel.
> 
> ...



Do you think it'd be different if _another _1,000 random people were tested?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 24, 2011)

The fact that this has 260 replies depresses me.

Edit: 261


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2011)

MbS said:


> Do you think it'd be different if _another _1,000 random people were tested?



No you silly goose. :33

You need to poll a lot more, nation-wide.  We're talking millions.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 24, 2011)

Mael said:


> No you silly goose. :33
> 
> You need to poll a lot more, nation-wide.  We're talking millions.



Why do I feel if this had garnered a response you favoured you wouldn?t be bitching this much, hmmm?


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2011)

MbS said:


> Why do I feel if this had garnered a response you favoured you wouldn’t be bitching this much, hmmm?



Because, using common logic (hard to conceive...inorite?), that the greater numbers polled in relative terms with a country's actual population, the more accurate an assessment could be made.



Plus your horrendously blanketed statements might actually have a modicum of merit, whereas here it amounts to the decayed remnants of dog shit.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 24, 2011)

Why is this thread still alive?


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 24, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> That and they're far too expensive and overly smug. If people hated on Macs instead of each other we'd solve all conflicts, except with the Mac users.



They are such a small minority so it will be ok.



> Why is this thread still alive?



It had to last long enough where I could use the America, Fuck Yeah song.


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Why is this thread still alive?



MbS needs more room to post inaccuracy?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 24, 2011)

This thread has mutated from it's original pupose in to a excuse for my haters to come out the woodwork against me.

Bawww, the poll didn’t produce the reuults I wanted so i'll derail the thread.


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2011)

MbS said:


> This thread has mutated from it's original pupose in to a excuse for my haters to come out the woodwork against me.
> 
> Bawww, the poll didn?t produce the reuults I wanted so i'll derail the thread.



Or you're just very wrong in your assumptions.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 24, 2011)

Mael said:


> Or you're just very wrong in your assumptions.



This has nothing to do with this thread or Israel. You?re still butt-hurt Jello banned you for harassing me.

Either contribute or run along.


----------

